# PSA:  New Soaper's Choice shipping prices



## Catastrophe (Feb 9, 2017)

Back in November/December I made a spreadsheet to price out various things between different suppliers, and when I fiddling around on Soaper's Choice's new website, I noticed shipping seemed high.  I finally had time to compare today and their shipping has more than doubled for everything I would have ordered.  Bulk Apothecary is now cheaper for most base oils (for me) than SC.

Anyway, just wanted to urge everyone to shop around if you usually use SC, because your COGS is probably going to go up a good bit with the new shipping prices.


----------



## Susie (Feb 9, 2017)

I was wondering if it was just me.  I kept looking at those numbers and looking at them.  I have never ordered from SC, but that shipping seemed off.


----------



## redhead1226 (Feb 9, 2017)

Like I said in a previous post I spoke to Mike today from SC and he says that the UPS rates have gone up and that happened a few months ago. They have been absorbing those costs for a while. My shipping did not go up much from the usual , about 35 cents on a 7 lb bottle of SAO. Not earth shattering. But some others ip codes may vary.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 9, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Like I said in a previous post I spoke to Mike today from SC and he says that the UPS rates have gone up and that happened a few months ago. They have been absorbing those costs for a while. My shipping did not go up much from the usual , about 35 cents on a 7 lb bottle of SAO. Not earth shattering. But some others ip codes may vary.



My shipping on a 7lb order in December was $7.51.  Today it is $19.42.  I am approximately 800 miles from them.  If you're in Miami, that's about 1400 miles from them, so I don't understand why mine would almost triple and yours only go up a few cents.


----------



## redhead1226 (Feb 10, 2017)

Catastrophe said:


> My shipping on a 7lb order in December was $7.51.  Today it is $19.42.  I am approximately 800 miles from them.  If you're in Miami, that's about 1400 miles from them, so I don't understand why mine would almost triple and yours only go up a few cents.



Mine was $8.65 on this Sweet Almond oil 7 lbs from 2 days ago. 

1	91007SC	ALMOND SWEET Plastic Bottle (7LB)	Product's page	$23.31	0	0	1	$23.31
RE-ORDER
Sub-Total:	$23.31
Discount:	$0.00
Shipping:	$8.65
Payment method additional fee:	$0.00
Tax:	$0.00
Order Total:	$31.96

And this Apricot Kernel oil same - $8.67 shipping

1	91307SC	APRICOT KERNEL OIL Plastic Bottle (7LB)	Product's page	$28.98	0	0	1	$28.98
RE-ORDER
Sub-Total:	$28.98
Discount:	$0.00
Shipping:	$8.67
Payment method additional fee:	$0.00
Tax:	$0.00
Order Total:	$37.65


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 10, 2017)

I just checked and my shipping has doubled since the last time I ordered from them :/


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 10, 2017)

I am seeing the same thing.  The last time I ordered 4 gallons of various oils and my shipping to north Louisiana was about $17.   Now the charge for 2 gallons is over $20 estimated.  I can't get to actual checkout to verify there are not more options for shipping.  I really hope this is just a glitch in the new webpage.


----------



## earlene (Feb 10, 2017)

Catastrophe said:


> My shipping on a 7lb order in December was $7.51.  Today it is $19.42.  I am approximately 800 miles from them.  If you're in Miami, that's about 1400 miles from them, so I don't understand why mine would almost triple and yours only go up a few cents.



*Catastrophe*, could you have accidentally chosen one of the more expensive delivery options?  

Mine is almost that same as it was the last time I made an order, hardly any change to speak of.  But I am in the same state.

PS.  If I change from 4 bottles to 5 bottles (7-lb bottles each), the total shipping only goes up less than $1.00.


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 10, 2017)

Well, I suspect either a) they are still working on the site, or b) they saw this thread or some of my comments in a FB group (Mike is in one I commented about this in).  I went to check to see if I even had any delivery options, and I can only get Ground or pickup on the estimator.  BUT...that 7lb shipment is down to $12.94.  I was trying to check a 50lb shipment and the site went down.  I'll try again in a few minutes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 10, 2017)

I am surprised they would go live with a website that still has so many bugs and hiccups. Having created a few websites myself, it's possible to create and test a new website in "stealth mode" while still having the old one available to customers. I would have taken this tack with the SC update -- the number of problems cropping up are not helping their customers keep a warm fuzzy feeling about their business.

In looking at the new website, I think it's unfortunate that they've entirely given up on the shopping list style of ordering AND that they require a login before one can see prices. 

One big problem with their new requirement to create an account is that the notice is ONLY on their home page. Does every potential customer enter their site via the home page? I kind of doubt it. So if someone doesn't see the home page first, they won't know why they can't see prices and why they can't order. I guarantee this is not a way to attract new customers. 

If they absolutely want people to create an account, make that a requirement at checkout, not just to visit the website! But if they're determined to force casual visitors to register before seeing prices, I'd have the notice plastered on every product overview and product detail page so non-registered people KNOW the score rather than blunder about and get annoyed.

And the loss of the shopping list is a disappointment. On the old website, I could see the entire list of products and their prices and enter my order all in one go. Now I have to view an overview list, go to each individual product, and place my order for that one product. I understand this method is more educational and more typical of most e-commerce sites, but it has some annoying limitations for those who know what they want and just want to get 'er done. 

It's possible to set up ordering on a product overview page as well as on a product detail page, and I wish they'd do that. That way the folks who want more info can get it and the ones who want to just place an order can get that done quickly. I'd happily give up on the rather repetitive pictures of nuts and seeds to get better efficiency.

Edit: And why, oh, WHY do they need my gender and my birthdate to create an account??? For this kind of commerce, this kind of personal info is utterly unnecessary. These should be optional fields, not mandatory. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. edit: Actually these fields are optional ... but they don't say that up front right on the form, as they should.

Another edit: Sent an edited version of this to [email protected]


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2017)

I only order a couple of products from SC and never order more than gallons. I noticed shipping to me for a gallon went up $1.64, to So Cal. If they doubled shipping I would call them before putting in an order, especially with this being a new website with possible bugs


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 10, 2017)

I just placed an order yesterday for several things and shipping was only a buck  or so more than usual.  Less than a lot of other companies I order from for sure with smaller weighted items.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> I am surprised they would go live with a website that still has so many bugs and hiccups. Having created a few websites myself, it's possible to create and test a new website in "stealth mode" while still having the old one available to customers. I would have taken this tack with the SC update -- the number of problems cropping up are not helping their customers keep a warm fuzzy feeling about their business.
> 
> In looking at the new website, I think it's unfortunate that they've entirely given up on the shopping list style of ordering AND that they require a login before one can see prices.
> 
> ...


I also hate not having a non picture list mode. This is what I hate about Cibaria, all the pictures and no non-picture quick list order page. 

When our site was updated it was always run in stealth mode the buggies were gone.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 10, 2017)

I too missed the list.  So much easier to just order and check-out.  Took me longer this time.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 10, 2017)

Mine seems good. I put in a test order of 17 lbs and it says my shipping is $9.73.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's the lovely response I just received from Kelly G. She is the project manager for the Soaper's Choice website update.

"...I can’t thank you enough for your feedback – clearly our customer’s voice means the world to us....

"This is the first time that we have literally launched a new ecommerce site – the old one was made in house and as a small business owner with an ecommerce site as well, I am sure you understand the glitches and hardships you face at the time of launch. Our site is also connected to a brand new company-wide ERP System that launched the same day and there have been many unforeseen issues on the ERP side that has brought issues into the website.

"With that being said, I am really listening to what the customers are saying. *We are in the middle of creating a one page product list with pricing *for those that want to have an a quicker, more seamless experience.

"I am also *doing away with the birthdate requirement and male/female fields*. It is interesting what you find out about what people are comfortable with and not. I actually am only an online shopper for the past 15 years – I buy nothing at the store. Entering this information has never phased me and I did not think twice about it. However, it is clearly a bother to those that matter most to us so I am removing it.

"As far as *having to register to see pricing and shop* – I do get what you are saying and that has been up for discussion this entire week. I do not have an answer for that however I am *inclined to hope that we will remove that requirement*.

"Please keep the communication open and send me any information you believe to be crucial to make this a success for our Soaper’s family...."


----------



## Koric (Feb 10, 2017)

This is good news. I was just getting ready to place a good sized order with them when I saw this thread. It's great when you can get an answer from someone that quick.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 10, 2017)

They now have a one page product listing up, with pricing. :clap:


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 10, 2017)

Kelly let me know about the product list (see IL's post above) and added they will be coding in the ability for people to order directly from that list. She didn't give a definite timeline for that, but it's super good news to know this functionality is definitely on their "to do" list. 

For now, you can get a nice overview of their products and prices here: https://soaperschoice.com/product-list


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 10, 2017)

I entered a quick order last night to see what the changes meant for me. Estimated shipping jumped from $36 to $74 for the same items I price checked a month ago.


----------



## earlene (Feb 10, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> I entered a quick order last night to see what the changes meant for me. Estimated shipping jumped from $36 to $74 for the same items I price checked a month ago.



mx6inpenn, I'd suggest you send an email via the contact us link on their website explaining this issue.  So far it seems Kelly responds very quickly to messages.  I got an answer to one of my concerns within hours.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 10, 2017)

I think I figured out what happened to mine and got it back down to only a $15 jump from the old shipping price, apparently adding one seven pound container jumped the shipping price by $50!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 10, 2017)

earlene said:


> *mx6inpenn*, I'd suggest you send an email via the contact us link on their website explaining this issue.  So far it seems Kelly responds very quickly to messages.  I got an answer to one of my concerns within hours.



I will do exactly that if it continues to show thst way. I plan on ordering in a couple weeks, so can wait a bit to see if it's a bug that gets worked out.




TheDragonGirl said:


> I think I figured out what happened to mine and got it back down to only a $15 jump from the old shipping price, apparently adding one seven pound container jumped the shipping price by $50!



Do you know which item? Maybe its a problem with just one particular one? I know previously I made sure I did increments of 4 for the 7 lb containers and did that again, but not the same results! I had coconut 76, olive refined, rice bran, avocado cosmetic, castor, safflower, macadamia and hemp unrefined.


----------



## SheLion (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never ordered from Soaper's Choice and had only looked at their old website once or twice while doing some cost comparisons. After originally seeing this thread, I checked out the new website and was immediately put off by the requirement to register before being able to see prices. I can certainly understand wanting customers to create an account (though sometimes that irks me as well, especially if it's a site I'm not likely to shop at again) but don't put up barriers to people browsing as that is unlikely to win customers.

DeeAnna, kudos to you for sending feedback to them and SC gets credit for responding and listening. Since I am in need of castor oil and a couple other things, I will definitely check them out now as a potential supplier.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 10, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Do you know which item? Maybe its a problem with just one particular one? I know previously I made sure I did increments of 4 for the 7 lb containers and did that again, but not the same results! I had coconut 76, olive refined, rice bran, avocado cosmetic, castor, safflower, macadamia and hemp unrefined.



it was my castor oil, I'll just order the big ticket items from them and the castor oil from someone else with one of my other orders, I'm not so far down on castor that its horribly important right now this second, but I'm almost out of, and more importantly about to run into the end use by date of the coconut OO and lard

gotta make some things to use up the last of that


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 11, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Mine was $8.65 on this Sweet Almond oil 7 lbs from 2 days ago.
> 
> 1	91007SC	ALMOND SWEET Plastic Bottle (7LB)	Product's page	$23.31	0	0	1	$23.31
> RE-ORDER
> ...



Just so I am comparing apples to apples, I specifically tried the $23.31 almond oil and the $28.98 bottle of AKO.  Both quote me $12.64 shipping, which again, if you're in Miami, I do not understand at all.  Oddly enough, a city 5 miles away from me is only $9.73.  I may have to move my UPS box to that city, now I'm gonna have to check all my suppliers' shipping to that zip code, grrr.  But I still don't understand why my shipping is so much higher than yours, if you're in Miami.



cmzaha said:


> I only order a couple of products from SC and never order more than gallons. I noticed shipping to me for a gallon went up $1.64, to So Cal. If they doubled shipping I would call them before putting in an order, especially with this being a new website with possible bugs



I will have to, because prior to the new site, a 7lb bottle cost me $7.51 in shipping, now to my zip it's $12.64 and to the next city it's $9.73 which is more than it went up to go clear across the country?



dixiedragon said:


> Mine seems good. I put in a test order of 17 lbs and it says my shipping is $9.73.



You're about 100 miles closer to them than I am, hmmmm....wonder if there's a rate line between me and the next city.  That's the same rate it gets charged LOL.



mx6inpenn said:


> Do you know which item? Maybe its a problem with just one particular one? I know previously I made sure I did increments of 4 for the 7 lb containers and did that again, but not the same results! I had coconut 76, olive refined, rice bran, avocado cosmetic, castor, safflower, macadamia and hemp unrefined.



I worked my way through all the of 7lb containers with the same shipping for each of them :cry:  Ugh, nevermind moving my UPS box, apparently the only mailboxes in that city for rent are at the post office.  I wonder if I could have SC ship straight to the UPS hub there for me to pick up


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 11, 2017)

This is just bizarre (I know you all probably think I'm crazy now LOL).  I downloaded the zone and rate charts for SC's zip code...I am in zone 5 from them, redhead is zone 6, Carolyn is zone 7, and dixie is zone 4.  (And my next city is also zone 5, so the rate should be the same to either zip code)  I guess I'll send SC an email now, even though I'm not ready to order.


----------

